# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  question for any glassies out there

## tigergrrl

Can anyone tell me the best way to get very small holes, in pieces of very small glass? I want to be able to play around with some bits found whilst beachcombing.....

----------


## ozwinner

Hi. 
There is a drill bit you can get made specifically for drilling glass.
I dont know where you get them though. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

You can also drill with small copper/brass rods, using an abrasive compound.  A strand of heavy gauge auto wire & Brasso can do the trick in a pinch. 
Slow and steady does it, keeping heat to a minimum.

----------


## ozwinner

With the price of copper at the moment it would be cheaper to buy a drill bit.  :Biggrin:  
Al  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## bitingmidge

> Hi. 
> There is a drill bit you can get made specifically for drilling glass.
> I dont know where you get them though. 
> Al

  Bunneys,  at the tool place.   I saw them last weekend  (or would have if I'd been in Bunneys, which I am not admitting to!  :Biggrin:  ) 
They look like cotton buds with a little sharp diamond bud on one end.  Oh alright, they don't look anything like cotton buds, but you can get them in Bunnies. 
cheers, 
P  :Biggrin:

----------


## ozwinner

> They look like cotton buds with a little sharp diamond bud on one end.  Oh alright, they don't look anything like cotton buds, but you can get them in Bunnies. 
> cheers, 
> P

  Good for cleaning out your robots ears.  :Cool:  
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## joe greiner

> You can also drill with small copper/brass rods, using an abrasive compound.  A strand of heavy gauge auto wire & Brasso can do the trick in a pinch. 
> Slow and steady does it, keeping heat to a minimum.

  Build a little moat of plastecine (modelling clay) or pottery clay around the hole to contain the cutting fluid. 
Joe

----------


## silentC

> Build a little moat of plastecine

  Beat me to it Joe. We just used water. Our bit was diamond tipped and I used to chuck it up in a variable speed air drill. You could use a hand drill (egg beater type). Slow and steady wins this race.

----------


## tigergrrl

Thanks for all your suggestions. I've found the required drill bit and have some plastecine..even found a friend with a bench press. I'll get through the 347 pieces of glass in no time at all! drilling very slowly of course... Thanks again  :2thumbsup:

----------


## silentC

Just make sure you have a few spares. And don't put too much pressure on the lever if you're using a drill press. Just the weight of your hand and let the drill bit do the work.

----------


## tigergrrl

Righto...a drill press...of course! that's what I'm going to use after I've done a work out with the bench press :Blush7:

----------


## Artiglass

Glass grinder and a 4mm glass grinding bit. Glass grinder is water fed so makes it all easier.

----------

